# Datei Herunterladen und ausführen



## thecrow (22. Aug 2008)

Hallo ihr,

ich würde gerne ein VBS von einem Server in Java über HTTP (URL) downloaden und danach ausführen.

Mit dem HTTPClient bin ich nicht wircklich weiter gekommen und URLConnection bringt auch nicht der gewünschte Ergebnis. Die Datei ist auch nicht in der URL (also z.b. bla.vbs) hinterlegt sondern wird auf dem Server generiert und dann zum download angeboten.

Vielen Dank


----------



## Niki (22. Aug 2008)

> Mit dem HTTPClient bin ich nicht wircklich weiter gekommen


Etwas genauer wäre hilfreich. Wie weit bist du gekommen bzw. welche Probleme hattest du?


----------



## tuxedo (22. Aug 2008)

>> Vielen Dank

Für was? Du hast doch gar keine konkrete Frage gestellt...?!

>> Mit dem HTTPClient bin ich nicht wircklich weiter gekommen 

Wo gabs denn welche Probleme?

>> und URLConnection bringt auch nicht der gewünschte Ergebnis

Was kommt denn raus und was ist der unterschied zum gewünschten Ergebnis?

>> Die Datei ist auch nicht in der URL (also z.b. bla.vbs) hinterlegt sondern wird auf dem Server generiert und dann zum download angeboten. 

Sollte in jedem Fall kein Problem darstellen, da du zugriff auf den eingehenden Stream hast und die Daten demnach in eine File umleiten kannst.

Gruß
Alex


----------



## Uncreativ. (22. Aug 2008)

Kann mich nicht Registrieren bzw anmelden aber versuch trozdem mal zu helfen.

Sende ein Post request an das "script" das dir die vbs generiert und das was es dir zurückgibt ist ja der Dl link im cache von dem server

So würd ich es machen wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe was du willst.


----------



## tuxedo (22. Aug 2008)

Er will die VBS File "on the fly" zurückliefern, quasi als Stream im HTML Output. D.h. sie liegt nicht irgendwo physikalisch auf einem Datenträger und kann folglich auch nicht per Link runtergeladen werden.

- Alex


----------



## Natorion (22. Aug 2008)

Ich hätte das so verstanden, dass der Server als HTTP-Response den VBS-Code verschickt ... aber das Problem verschliest sich auch mir, da die Frage fehlt


----------

